# Whos dog do you want?



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

If you could have ANY members dog whos would it be?

You can have any dog past or present as long as the owner was at one time a member here.

You can post a picture of the dog, since you will be labeling the owner. Please do not post pedigrees.

So who would it be for you? Which members dog floats your boat?


I am still thinking. I have several favorites. Some are just great looking dogs and some seem to have the greatest personalities.

To add for clarification it can be any dog a member owns or has posted. It does not have to be a bully breed.


So let the dog stealing begin!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

I'd like to have a sleepover with 

 Tablerock's Andromeda










And feed her ham, and chicken and read to her while watching The Marvelous Misadventures Of Flapjack and Spongebob Squarepants!

One pit at a time


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I think Bully the kids dog Cochise. But its close I really like Lux Elvis Finks dog to. Oh i don't know one of those.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

mine, all mine!!!

sorry Lisa, you got new puppies anyway.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> I think Bully the kids dog Cochise. But its close I really like Lux Elvis Finks dog to. Oh i don't know one of those.


great choices....


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> great choices....


It's to hard for me to pick just one.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

Rudy4747 said:


> It's to hard for me to pick just one.


your a clepto!!...lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah way to hard for me to pick too... but the first one that came to mind was American_pit13's Bumblebee and Performancekennels Siren


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Hmmm.I would have to say Indigo's doggies.They have just the right body style and all the pretty colors I love!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

NinaThePitbull said:


> mine, all mine!!!
> 
> sorry Lisa, you got new puppies anyway.


Heehee cut off Nina's ears, and with workouts by the time she's 3 she'll look like Tempest's shadow http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...58181491_100000074915522_298288_5592718_n.jpg


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I think I'd steal
Bully the Kids puppy. So cute.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have alot of favorites but I think I would have to go with

Intrepids Bit O Heather Grace aka Tweak Owned by Elvisfink.

RIP Miss Tweak









Shes my kinda girl.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I'd want Lisa's girl Crush OMG 

http://www.gopitbull.com/album.php?albumid=1059&pictureid=7840


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

There are some real nice dogs on here; which means terrific owners I would choose Siren, or Vixen... 








FROM: PERFORMANC KENNELS


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I like SOOO many, love Indigo's Cree, A_P your Dumae is to die for.

But if i had to pick one, I'd have to go with Lisa's Crush too i am in love with her!!!










:hug:


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Sydney Sydney Sydney 
-Or Diamond!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lisa better watch her yard. There are alot of people gunning for her dogs lmao!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lux/ all of southern infernos dogs/ china dogs diamond.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I'd def steal Peanut from Peanutsmommy. he is down right handsome!!!! and I love his boots (Unfortunatly im not on a computer to post pics)


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

I know right... Well, I guess cause' that's the way bulldogs (APBTs) should be. Lisa knows what she's doing. If I thought I could stomach it I would want a lil' jocko puppy, still in grief over my dog Hooch. Lisa dogs could go out and work hogs and predators with very little training they already have it all.


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I would have to steal Max. I look forward to seeing the weekly pictures of him.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

MWard86 said:


> I think I would have to steal Max. I look forward to seeing the weekly pictures of him.


OMG I KNOW!!! he's such a little stud muffin!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

beccaboo said:


> OMG I KNOW!!! he's such a little stud muffin!


For reals! He is one great looking little guy


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I do bleav yoo hav mai dog. Send herr too mee NAO or livez in phear. Rawr.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I do bleav yoo hav mai dog. Send herr too mee NAO or livez in phear. Rawr.


Yeah! Someone gonna steal Bee I knew she'd do me proud 

We will set a mini Bee aside for you in 4 years  After she gets titled Super Bee!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aww no one wants my dogs  
OMG Holly a mini bee would be the  OMG I picturing them right now, GR CH Cutest puppies ever


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Aww no one wants my dogs
> OMG Holly a mini bee would be the  OMG I picturing them right now, GR CH Cutest puppies ever


Like OMG I have been picturing them before she was born! Now watch her uber fail in the ring and kill my dreams

I want your dog! He is wicked cute


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww thanks 
I'm sure Bee would never dissapoint her momma  She's gunna do great


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

kg420 said:


> Awww thanks
> I'm sure Bee would never dissapoint her momma  She's gunna do great


I hope so. She has twice the drive of her mother and Dumae is a go getter to begin with.

Faith is the one I really want to title. She has something to prove cause she blue lmao.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO Faith is way gorgeous too we need more pics of your dogs for real. You have one amazingly beautiful pack.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Redog's/1Dog's Bob, IndigoBullyConnections Creation, OtisDriftwoods Manny, Tye's Dobe(I forget his name, BTK's Cochise, Marty's Lil Bit.... shoot the list just goes on. OH! Carriana's Loki! That dog is friggin' cool!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> Redog's/1Dog's Bob, IndigoBullyConnections Creation, OtisDriftwoods Manny, Tye's Dobe(I forget his name, BTK's Cochise, Marty's Lil Bit.... shoot the list just goes on. OH! Carriana's Loki! That dog is friggin' cool!


Jon you are a long time member... there is no excuse for not adding pics


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

LMAO.... Both my photobuckets are reaching capacity


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

You know what dog is pretty cool, at least I though...... Cane76's Mongo. Always thought he had a really unique and athletic look


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> You know what dog is pretty cool, at least I though...... Cane76's Mongo. Always thought he had a really unique and athletic look


Yes he was a great boy. Sadness surrounds that story tho. May they both RIP


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

MWard86 said:


> I think I would have to steal Max. I look forward to seeing the weekly pictures of him.


OHHH, I would have to steal him too! I like Biggie aswell!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Awww how sad you guys  R.I.P. Kieth and Mongo.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*There is a black dog named Snoopy that reminds me of a crenshaw male my cousin owned, that I would take in a heartbeat lol! I think Americanpit13 owns him!
*


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

you mean Snoop Dogg?


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Southern Inferno's Pyro and Hemi!!! <3 those two dogs and just saw he's doing a breeding with them!! up:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I want Penny so she can snuggle with me and Bernie and Lisa's General MacNastylol


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeh, southern inferno has a couple of dogs that are also; the real deal...


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I would totally take Reddoggy's Sweet Pea OMG I just love this girl 
How could you not love that face


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Yeh, southern inferno has a couple of dogs that are also; the real deal...


yes they do I love their dogs


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

This would be my pick!! He reminds me so much of Debo and Onyx!! BTK... He's mine, I tell ya! Mine! All mine!! Lol! But, I guess I can share, maybe!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i'd have to say Elvisfink's Lux.. that dog is beautiful


----------



## brandicookie (Feb 3, 2010)

lol agreed well siren she is so darn pretty.


Firehazard said:


> There are some real nice dogs on here; which means terrific owners I would choose Siren, or Vixen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

After now seeing LionsGate dogs,I want them!They are exactly what I love in a bully!


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd love to have Blue Pit Bull Man's puppy! The one he teased me with last night.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

poor Dre and Daisy.. no love.. lol

its ok.. i'd rather nobody steal them anyways.. all miiiinne!


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

dixieland said:


> After now seeing LionsGate dogs,I want them!They are exactly what I love in a bully!


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

Same here...LionsGate gots some goooood stuff I want!!! lol...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

wow my dogs are in demand! Thanks guys, even General Mc Nasty got a vote! lol
There is a few dogs I have had my eyes on

Elivisflink's Lux and Ivy i would take both in a heart beat no questions asked!

Holly's Bee needs to come live me meee! lol

and Stangchicks Sully don't know why but I love that big black puppy I just want to squish his lips!!

Oh and Shana's Pig I would also steal as my first bully.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

PrairieMoonPits said:


> Southern Inferno's Pyro and Hemi!!! <3 those two dogs and just saw he's doing a breeding with them!! up:


hemi is defenatly a favorite 0f mine and also i adore elvisfinks junk yard deLux
for a blue he just grabs my attention and i hate to look away hes the dog i would have to snatch in a instant-sydney is a gorgeous lady-dumae for a black dog has alot of grace and beauty and i usually am not a fan of black dogs- oh and bahamutts avatar dog i cant remember the name but the dog HAS PERSONALITY + hmmm am i forgeting anyone... i know i am heck if i can remmeber the dogs name i am going to go search thru post to find her name then i will fix this ha ha :hammer:
china dogs sweet looking chocolate female she got fromt he kid that enlisted in the army i am absolutly in love with that female i think she could run me and my dog ragged and run circles around us but oh how i love her speaking of which wheres more pics of that dog chinadog????


----------



## pitdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

i would have to say bumblebee she is a great looking girl


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanx Lisa you can squish Sully's lip anytime, he would love it!!

I love ev1's dogs but i will take VDub's Pikey, i would love a big brindle baby!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I can't post pics at work, but ummmmm....

I'll take....
4 Hemis
3 Pyros 
2 Lux
1 Ivy

...and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww David, Penny says she needs to come visit you and Bernie so she can snuggle on the couch with you, she promises not to "coo" to much lol. Says she feels super special now. 


Wow this is hard, and I could post pics but I'm not gonna cause y'all know who's dogs are whose, lol

I totally totally want Marty's Lil Bit, that dog is gorgeous, I would LOVE to have Crush and Siren, Dosia and SUlly need to come live with me, Nizmo needs to come live with is bro, Orion  Lugz could be my snuggle buddy, and I totally want NTPB's Rottie. I would love to have Stack as well, he is gorgeous. And IBC you can send me Cree please. I know I am missing a few, Oh Chinadog's red female, and my FAVES, Pyro and hemi and Sydney, yes I have a thing for red dogs 

***EDIT***

I want to add cEElint's Daisy to that group, I think she is gorgeous. ANd Jon's SweetPea, I just love her face. (oh an d JOn, Demon says thank you he likes you too ) hmmmmm I think that is all oh wait... nope how can I forget Bev black boy in her sig, I foget his name but gawd I love his face, i wanna smoosh it (RIP) but that face, too irrisistable.


----------



## PitbullOutlaw (Dec 16, 2009)

I will say three because I need to give them all a shout out it only seems fair… In this order Lux Elvis Finks, Lisa Crush and last but not least AMStaff .. BTK. Greta looking dogs!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

no luvs for pumpkin? thats ok shes a momma girl and i couldnt give her up for nothing


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I don't ever want to own another male ever but it would be hard to turn down this boy I have always loved him and Holly use to own him!
Stack


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh how I heart Stack, gawd he's gorgeous


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I think I'm gonna vote McNasty too, he's just too much fun!

Gah, I can't find my picture of him...

I think my heart stopped for Henrys Bruno from 1503... this is myyyy kinda bully


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I think I'm gonna vote McNasty too, he's just too much fun!
> 
> Gah, I can't find my picture of him...
> 
> I think my heart stopped for Henrys Bruno from 1503... this is myyyy kinda bully


That. Is. An. AWESOME DOG.:goodpost:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

sw_df27 said:


> I don't ever want to own another male ever but it would be hard to turn down this boy I have always loved him and Holly use to own him!
> Stack


I still own him. He just lives with Nathan. When we first separated I was in a very small place and it just wasn't fair to him. So I sent him over there. Hes still mine tho and possibly returning soon.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh Yayyyyyyyy for Holly bringing Stack back! I want some new shots of him  haha.

Hmm... I have a couple....
As Lisa knows, I got my eye on Crush, but I REALLY love her dog she used to have... or does she still have him? i don't recall, but I <3 him
Trigger








and then BTK's Cochise








and Shana's Cree (im coming over to pick him up shana  )









i think its obv that i really want a boy  hahahaha

oh and BTW: i <3 my girls and i would never actually trade them for the world... no offense to everybody's lovely doggies ^o^


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> Oh Yayyyyyyyy for Holly bringing Stack back! I want some new shots of him  haha.


Most defiantly. If he comes back I am going to finish his CH. He is only 1 major and a few points shy, so there will be show pictures


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> Most defiantly. If he comes back I am going to finish his CH. He is only 1 major and a few points shy, so there will be show pictures


That would be sooooo suh-weeet!!!!!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

trigger was Siren's brother and we went back to the breeder. He was a great dog!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

x-Marky-x said:


> I'd love to have Blue Pit Bull Man's puppy! The one he teased me with last night.


That is "Baby"


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is a dog I would like to own








Anybody regonized him, this is one good lookin bulldog.
Not a member here but still one heck of a dog.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> Here is a dog I would like to own
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Debo (think thats his name) that's who Lisa (performanceknls) bred Siren to.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Isnt it Zorro?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ADBA GR CH Zorro! Thats my babies daddy!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Why was I thinking Debo? I'm all messed up today!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

meganc66 said:


> Why was I thinking Debo? I'm all messed up today!!!!


That was the first Stud she was gonna use.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! Debo is my beloved boy who passed! Didn't know Lisa was gonna use my poor boy for a stud, lol!! I'm j/k... but, my boy's name was Debo.


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

This is Martys AKA another bulldog I would like to own









All of his dogs are top notch


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

I want Switch back...........it may happen!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woo hoo OFK, that is freaki fantabulous news


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

bahamutt99 said:


> I do bleav yoo hav mai dog. Send herr too mee NAO or livez in phear. Rawr.


This one ^


----------

